# Some more old trapping pictures



## 220swift

Here's a few from the late 70's and early 80's.








badger in a dirt hole set








raccoon in a snare








raccoon in a scent post set








yote in a snare


----------



## 220swift

and a few more








beaver in a snare








yote in a dirt hole








raccoon in a dirt hole








coyote in a dirt hole


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks for sharing the pic's 220----great memories----------sb*


----------



## youngdon

Nice pics 220 thanks for sharing


----------



## El Gato Loco

Thanks for sharing with us. I really like looking at these old trapping pictures. Or any trapping pictures for that matter!


----------



## 220swift

Thanks guys...

I wish I would have been better about pictures back then. I was pretty hardcore and that's all I lived for. Trapping and hunting was my way of life.


----------



## bones44

Great pics 220 ! I'm with the rest of the guys. Love seeing those pics. I unfortunately was the same growing up (still am) I didn't take enough pics either. Keep em coming !


----------



## 220swift

Thanks bones, here's a few more and I'm still looking for one more old album.








one wet raccoon








fox in a bait hole set








yote in a scent post set








2 reds and 1 gray in 24 hours


----------



## hassell

Likewise, love the old pics., the few that I did have the ex sorted them out ( HA ). Like you 220 I pretty well lived in the mountains, 2000 miles a month, keep them coming.


----------



## 220swift

Like you hassell, I think my x eliminated most of my stuff like that.......


----------



## fr3db3ar

Before the digital age, film could be a bit spendy.

Pretty soon my Cannon AE1 will be obsolete.


----------



## 220swift

One more









I wish this picture was better. This was one morning along a mile stretch of river. Hanging on the basket there are 3 skinned raccoon and two mink, on the ground are 2 raccoon. I had to start skinning because there was to much weight to carry back to the truck. That was one of the better mornings along that line. I kept between 10 and 12 sets there.


----------



## bones44

Very cool ! I miss the days of being able to run all over as a kid checking my traps. Thanks for sharing Mike.


----------



## hassell

Like wise, thanks for sharing. In the day while I was up north I was trapping and trying to get on full time at the mine, when I found the hot spots to trap they also were calling for me more often to work, often think of those days and the amount of marten I could get in a day, Hmmm 20 a day and my average one season was 94 per marten, some good coin!!!


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 4567
> 
> 
> I wish this picture was better. This was one morning along a mile stretch of river. Hanging on the basket there are 3 skinned raccoon and two mink, on the ground are 2 raccoon. I had to start skinning because there was to much weight to carry back to the truck. That was one of the better mornings along that line. I kept between 10 and 12 sets there.


 Thx for all the pics, and the rifle looks like a ruger 10/22.


----------



## 220swift

Yep, 1970 10/22 carbine


----------



## big mac

Nice pics I really can't wait for this coming season


----------



## 220swift

Good for you!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

FYI guys.... for anyone with old pics who really wants to preserve them as digitals in the best way possible.... check out http://www.scancafe.com

I send them all of my old family photos and they scan / repair them and send me back high resolution digitals on CD along with my originals. Prices are very reasonable for what you're getting.


----------



## bones44

Thanks Chris. Great idea. My idiot self stored all my pics from 2005-2009 on my computer and never backed them up or transferred them. It crapped out and no one could revive it enough to save all my pics. I was heartbroken to say the least. Lost alot of good memories because of my stupidity.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I agree Bones.....this is why I back up to DVD occasionally besides backing up to a external HD.


----------



## poe

sweet pics. Yeah I remember when I was younger and the gophers started to come out you could go blast away at them all day. Now Im happy just to get out and shoot at all.


----------



## coyotejon

Great pics! What did you use back in the day to catch the mink?


----------



## 220swift

Chris Miller said:


> Thanks Chris. Great idea. My idiot self stored all my pics from 2005-2009 on my computer and never backed them up or transferred them. It crapped out and no one could revive it enough to save all my pics. I was heartbroken to say the least. Lost alot of good memories because of my stupidity.


Bones sorry to hear about your loss of data. There are serveral good online backup services for under $75.00 a year. I have three layers of backup in my system plus online live backup. We would also be devasted if we lost our photos. We have over 170GB of photos alone plus all the other data. Backups are almost a manadory thing in todays world due to the high failure rate on computer hard drives. These new high capacity fast access drives fail at a higher rate due to speed. In electronics speed causes heat and heat causes failure.


----------



## bones44

Don't know what I was thinking at the time. I think they call it lazy. I'm bad enough for not taking the camera with me most of the time but there was no excuse for not backing it up.


----------



## MountainCoyotes

aweosme pics man


----------



## 220swift

coyotejon said:


> Great pics! What did you use back in the day to catch the mink?


I would find very small streams and feeders into those streams. From 5 to 10 feet up the feeders I would used a very small amout of a mink gland lure in a small pocket hole in the bank right at the waters edge. The trap was placed in the water in front of the pocket. I used either a #1.5 coil or a #2 dls because this set took as many raccoon as mink. I would usally catch between 12 and 15 mink a year in southern Iowa.


----------



## coyotejon

Oh cool set. Did you have some kind of rig to drown them out then?


----------



## 220swift

coyotejon said:


> Oh cool set. Did you have some kind of rig to drown them out then?


No, most drown from the weight of the trap and a few were sitting on the bank waiting for me.


----------

